# New Blazers



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

I was and still am a huge fan of sheed and bonzi, but dang if zach isnt the best thing to happen to the blazers in a long time..
How can anyone not like this kid?
http://www.nba.com/blazers/features/Mae_Randolph_on_the_Most_Impro-107181-41.html


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Defenetly a nice guy.

Funny thing: _Mãe_ in portuguese means mom.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ALL OF YOU know that Zach is my fv player, I really hope we sign him for 7 more years. He is one of those players who wont let the contract get to their head. He will still work his butt off to be the best player in the game. He is hungry...as Kenny Smith says..."He is eating soup with a fork. He's hungry!"


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MercyKersey</b>!
> How can anyone not like this kid?


The punch
The pull-over
His propensity to not pass out of double teams
His deficiencies on defense

Those are the four reasons that I hear the most. Don't get me wrong - I like Zach a lot as a player. But he's not perfect.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

OMG,are people still critcizing Zach over one punch, he and Ruben have let it go, why can't others?(not saying that you scbf, but just the people who think that way in general)


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

nobody is perfect no human is . Zach is a blessing for this franchise and will keep working hard to become the best


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

A question for Blazer fans than. Is Zach worth a Max contract? What does he get when is contract is up?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

yes zach is well worth the max , this kid is a stud nobody can check him one on one all he needs to do is improve his defense then he will have the complete package .


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

plus he works hard on his game , to quote Kg It aint no offseason


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> A question for Blazer fans than. Is Zach worth a Max contract? What does he get when is contract is up?


I don't know that he's worth a max contract, but I don't know if the Blazers will have much choice... they've had their eggs in the ZR basket publically for some time now.

Even in the absence of competition, Portland might feel compelled to max him out and that might be a mistake similar to the one the Warriors (with Jamison) and Suns (with Marion) have made: overpaying for young guys simply because they're amongst the top players on their team.

Hopefully the Blazers can temper expectations for ZR and steer him towards a more reasonable salary without souring him on the franchise.

Ed O.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know that he's worth a max contract, but I don't know if the Blazers will have much choice... they've had their eggs in the ZR basket publically for some time now.
> ...


It is very difficult to assess potential. You don't want to overpay him like as you mentioned a Jamison, Marion, Jalen Rose and many more. But I think he deseves Elton Brand type money which I think was around 7yrs 90mil. Another team will probably sign him to such an offer sheet forcing the Blazers to match.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> yes zach is well worth the max , this kid is a stud nobody can check him one on one all he needs to do is improve his defense then he will have the complete package .


Zach is a good player, but I don't know about a MAX player. 

He isn't a team player and he isn't much of anything other then a scorer ... and even scoring took a big hit after Wallace left. He was close to sinking under 20 PPGs and his rebounds were down (until the surge at the end). 

He averaged 17-19 PPG and 10 RPG after Wallace left. 

I'm not sure I would hinge the franchise on him just yet.

I'd give him another year of his rookie contract and see what he does. One year is an anomoly ... two years leans towards consistancy.

But, as it stands ... he is little more then a slow footed Big Dog Glenn Robinson. 

Play.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> But, as it stands ... he is little more then a slow footed Big Dog Glenn Robinson.
> 
> Play.


Well, yeah...except Robinson has never averaged a double double in his long career, much less ever had a 20/10 season. In fact, he's never had a 10 rebound season.

Zach's recognition of the double team improved over the last part of the season, and he started passing out of the post more. His defense was also starting to improve toward the end of the year.

If Zach is as dedicated to improving as he's said he is, he'll use this offseason to prove to fans like yourself that he can and will improve beyond being the one dimentional player you claim he is.


Go Blazers


----------

